# SEOUL | Garak Market Modernization | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://blog.naver.com/twozero90?Redirect=Log&logNo=10173990446

http://www.garak.co.kr/gongsa/jsp/gs/main.csp


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://cafe.naver.com/tigood/43028


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Now thats how you build a market. Impressive.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> Now thats how you build a market. Impressive.


Now garak market's landscape


^^
*copyright from http://cafe.naver.com/ok4067700/503
*
This is another angle rendering


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

That's huge. Is this going to function purely as a market or as a huge retail area as well?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

ranny fash said:


> That's huge. Is this going to function purely as a market or as a huge retail area as well?


^^
Exactly 
This going to function not only maket but also retail&park area as well


----------



## hater (Aug 1, 2011)

that looks amazing


----------



## Aenelia (Jun 13, 2009)

when ill it be finished?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Aenelia said:


> when ill it be finished?


This project have a plan total 3 grade.

1 grade construction finished at 2015. First open retail area.
And then next behind area construction begin.

So all construction finished at 2025

Also skypark and Library 1045㎡ area will be built in market.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Lovely project. These monstruous streets all around it look not very inviting though.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

aweeesooome project...thank you inno4321...:master::master::master:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Slartibartfas said:


> Lovely project. These monstruous streets all around it look not very inviting though.


Agree
Also me too dislike monstruous steet in seoul. Seoul must changed car-road to pedestrian friendly. for example such like a park.



Highcliff said:


> aweeesooome project...thank you inno4321...:master::master::master:


^^ 
Me too Dear Highcliff:banana:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Originally Posted by Inno4321 on Projects & Construction thread



inno4321 said:


> Garak market re-built official open at December.
> remain 2 n 3 step more ongoing after this 1 step open


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Phase 2 of Garak Market Remodelling*

Garak Market will continue its phased reconstruction in steps.

Work has apparently already started on Vegetables Building 2 to reconstruct the building into a more modern, 2-floor facility. It is scheduled to be completed by 2020.

The other areas should follow soon according to the following schedule:
- Vegetables 1, Seafood: By 2022
- Fruits: By 2024
- Main Shipping Complex: By 2025



















http://view.asiae.co.kr/news/view.htm?idxno=2018041815030187545


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Reconstruction of Garak Market Vegetables 2 to begin in January*

The reconstruction of the Garak Market area dedicated to vegetables, will begin in January 2021, for a cost of around KRW 130 bn.


















가락시장 현대화사업 채소2동 건립공사 본격화


총 1304억원 규모의 가락시장 현대화사업 채소2동 건립공사가 본격적으로 추진된다. 서울시농수산식품공사(사장 김경호, 이하 공사)는 지난 11월 16일주공종인 건축공사 입찰공고를 시작으로 24일에는 각각 전기, ..




www.bokuennews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Selection of design for Garak Market Vegetables 1 & Seafood reconstruction*

Some more progress on the modernization of Seoul's Garak Market. After the Vegetables 2 area, which recently started reconstruction, the design has now been selected for the bigger Vegetables 1 and Seafood area.

Construction is slated to start in November 2023, just after the completion of the new Vegetables 2 area.


















가락시장 현대화사업, 도매권 2공구 설계공모 당선작 선정


[한국농정신문 김한결 기자]가락시장 현대화사업 관련 도매권역 2공구(채소1동·수산동) 건설을 앞두고 이해관계자들과 입장 차가 여전한 가운데, 지난달 25일 도매 2공구 설계공모에 ㈜해마종합건축사사무소(대표 전권식)가 최종선정됐다.도매 2공구에 들어갈 수산동의 경우 공사-유통인 협의가 완료돼 설비를 준비하고 있으나, 채소1동의 경우 원만한 협의가 이뤄지지 않고 있다. 지난 1월 한국농산물중도매인조합연합회(회장 엄주헌, 한중연) 서울지회가 감사원에 접수한 도매2공구 건설에 대한 공익감사 결과는 아직 나오지 않은 상태다.신장식 서울시농수



www.ikpnews.net













해마건축, ‘가락시장 현대화 채소1동ㆍ수산동 건립 설계공모’ 당선







www.dnews.co.kr













[공정한 경쟁 건설강국을 만듭니다] 해마건축, ‘가락시장 현대화사업 도매권역 2공구 채소1동 및 수산동 건립 설계공모’ 압승







www.dnews.co.kr


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Will there be any simple tailors?


----------

